# Feeding Erie Colorado, the conclusion



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Left off yesterday with the building of the fruit salads. I also had to put slaw out for 1600 people. Since no ready made product exists that can take the place of hand made slaw... it is on me to make it up.


























While I am prepping the salads and Zane is working on the final touches of all the Q.... the service crew arrives... it will be led by CSU Senior Jessica Peel and her fellow CSU band members. Jessica has worked for me since she was in High School.... it is so nice to come 300 miles from home and have someone that has worked for me within 25 miles to put together the service crew. Plus all those years she has learned to decorate and set linens.


















Don and Zane get in a little seat time while the crew finishes the set.










































This is our Sunday bar... the CSU band set up and served over 80 gallons of hand dipped ice cream to all the attendees! That is serious ice cream consumed.








While that is going on I need to run the smoked sausage out of the cooker and across the grill, then slice it up for service! I leave it in foil pans and take it out a few at a time and grill mark it, then cambro the stuff to keep it piping hot!


















Finally we come to service time... 11 AM the gates opened and all were welcome for free! What a party.









































Now the brisket, pulled pork and sausage was consumed hot and heavy for 5 hours straight out... not one break! It was great but what we were able to do at the end of the day was much much more rewarding. We came armed for bear since the whole town was invited... so we could have fed 2200 without much trouble, what to do with the left overs? First we stuffed the college students cars with all they felt they could use at the campus. But I still have about 200 pounds of food left..... so I call my daughter at Fort Lewis College in Durango Colorado and ask her to find me a homeless shelter to donate the rest of this to, we routinely donate to our local soup kitchen.... but I am not carrying cooked food 300 miles.. to many temperature problems. So my daughter calls back and say she found a place!

This is the OUR facility in Longmont Colorado a truly worthy cause and definitely people whom welcomed the 200 pounds of barbeque and assorted sides. 

















And the center director called the executive chef to explain the donation.... that news brought Chef Debbie down to the kitchen to help break it down and get it stored for use!

















And that my friends is how I never have leftovers.... and all our food goes to good use either paid for or to help those whom need a little extra help to stay alive!

I hope you have enjoyed our two days in Erie Colorado... we did! And I hope each of you will commit to helping a soup kitchen... many remember them at the holidays, but the destitute an down on their luck need to eat all year, not just at Thanksgiving and Christmas!

'til we speak again.... chose to make a difference locally, no matter what locale you find yourself in!

Chef Bob Ballantyne
The Cowboy and The Rose Catering
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

I really enjoyed your posts. Especially the pictures.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Amazing job!!!!!!!! Thank you so much. My stomach was in a knot waiting for your food truck!!!

I am sort of in a different situation when mine is late--try to buy as much freezer and dry stores as I have space for, along with chill for two-three weeks.

Food truck is the last thing scheduled when we leave port. My Sysco dude is amazing and doesn't pallatize the dairy and produce until he gets a confirmed departure time. He gets full order a week or more ahead, so dry, freeze, and UHT dairy etc. are ready to go.
I usually have a 45-60 day job. 
But when the client's and Captain calls time, deckcrew is standing by to let lines go.

Thanks again, good to hear from another sector of our profession.

I have done small catering in the past, up to 150 or so. Plan on sailing another 3 years and then maybe doing it again?

Nan


----------



## blackradish (Sep 14, 2008)

I am absolutely, completely flabbergasted at the undertaking and almost exhausted reading your post!! What an AMAZING JOB!! :bounce: 

Really, I can't imagine feeding that many people - it just blows my mind!! 


And you must feel so good for accomplishing so much, especially taking it to the homeless shelter at the end of a very long couple of days. Amazing!


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I love this job!:bounce:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, even when it really, really hurts and you know you have to do it again. But something about empty pans, stacks of dishes, oh my, my friends we are sick individuals!!

On my schedule I wake about two in the a.m. work till oneish, take a short break and nap. wake at 2 p.m. and on occasion----oh s**t no bacon thawed? what breakfast special? oh never mind pork roast in oven and fish prepped for dinner--wrong "two". Love my job!!
Nan


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

You are one of the ones with the disease for sure. Most people do not understand it when I talk about it. They can not understand liking it.... they do it cause they have to.... I do it cause I really really like it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

do you find yourself petting cambros or special equipment as you walk by?
do you go to multiple stores on your day off, just to see what's new?
do you find your magazine and personal e-mails revolve around food?
do you get a bounce in your step as your picking out a new knife, or tool?
:chef:


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Another Afflicted soul!!!!!:roll:


----------

